

Ask HN: Can anyone help me here?  - fadelakin

I got accepted to the MakeGamesWithUs summer internship in San Fran but I don't have a place to stay and I don't know anyone out there. I'm from the midwest. Being 17 kind of makes my situation a little tougher. I really want to go to the internship but finding a place to stay is my problem. I plan to be there for 4-6 weeks which makes my problem even bigger because I don't know if anyone will allow me to stay with them for that long.<p>If anyone can help me, please let me know. I'm sort of desperate. I need to know by June 5th.
======
jkaykin
Can you give us more details? I might be able to help

~~~
fadelakin
My internship is from June 17th to July 22nd at MakeGamesWithUs in San
Francisco. It's located in SOMA. I'm 17, from the midwest, African American.
Not sure what else to say.

~~~
jkaykin
Are you looking for free housing or what's your budget?

~~~
fadelakin
I don't have to big of a budget. I don't have a lot of money so it either free
house or something around $850 which I know will be impossible to find.

~~~
YuriNiyazov
I live in the East Bay, I pay rent like that. If you consider adding a 30
minute public transportation commute to your life for 6 weeks, the rest will
be really easy.

------
Mz
You might get more hits if you update the title to indicate room needed in SF.
"Help me" is extremely generic.

~~~
pdenya
The actual dates you'll be staying might also be helpful.

------
hansy
I might have a place to stay. Email me.

~~~
fadelakin
Email sent.

